# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  نویسه‌شمار

## علی بهمنی جلالی

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

سلام بچه‌ها

دارم یک برنامه به زبان سی‌پلاس‌پلاس با کتابخانه‌های gtkmm و boost می‌نویسم که تعداد نویسه (کاراکتر) مورد نظر شما را در یک متن می‌شمارد و اینکه تعداد کل نویسه‌های متن را هم اعلام می‌کنه. این برنامه برای ظاهرش از تم numix استفاده می‌کنه. اما من بعضی از قسمت‌هاش رو با css تغییر دادم و به شکل زیر تبدیل کردم.

نویسه‌نگار با تم تغییریافته نومیکس.png

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,145648.0.html

----------

